# This is what everyone is looking for!!



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

EFILive - The Latest - E47 ECM - USA Cruze Diesel Tuning


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

So, the Cruze 2.0LT diesel uses a *Bosch EDC 17 *ECM, the same unit as GM uses in their LML Diesels.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes. that is true and right no


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

sorry i messed up that last post but yes and now its available to buy in the americas and we can now tune our cars


----------

